# 1983 Buick Regal Convertible



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

Just seeing if there's interest in something like this, 83 regal original convertible.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

How much


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

well thats what i'm askin, haha updated topic, whats the worth of this car


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

There is no such thing as an original Buick Regal convertible. Buick never made a Regal vert. Any G-body convertible would've been built at a post-production coach builder.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

500 is what I'm thinkin.


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

2500 to 5000 if i owned it all it takes is one person feaning for a regal vert


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

AGUILAR3 said:


> There is no such thing as an original Buick Regal convertible. Buick never made a Regal vert. Any G-body convertible would've been built at a post-production coach builder.


thanks, i know this, was just sayin it was done when car was new... not some 1997 chop top job haha. thanks ya'll


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

In that condition, not a lot, but I'd love to have it. Those are just as "original" as Lecabs


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

is it yours? r you selling it or just trying to get ideas so you can make a offer on it?


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

its a friends, askin for him


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

NYC68droptop said:


> is it yours? r you selling it or just trying to get ideas so you can make a offer on it?


ok when he figures out how much he wants for it let me know. just sold my impala convertible and would like a regal vert if the price is right


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I think the homie Larry just sold his for 7500 but his was real nice and completely done, it was in the classifieds on this site a month ago or so


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

you might want to take a look at the conversion a little closer. Maybe its just me but that back window section looks kind of WACK


This one had an asking price of $7000 and it took a bit to sell. I imagine it sold for a hair less






MOSTHATED CC said:


>


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

most of us knew what you ment by original convert bro, car is nice no matter what condition its still a convertible theres lot of regals out there probably the most of any lowrider car but how many of these do you see at a show need more pictures but i would say 5 cause look how much a stock regal runs, and look how much it costs to convert one


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

went n got pics today, body and underneath solid.. is what it is, so...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.

This cutlass has the quarter glass


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

leo said:


> I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.
> 
> This cutlass has the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 371304


i agree with you and the body of the car rides up a little to high under the top just past the doors.


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

2500


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

if it was professionaly done


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

looks like its the right way to me, most dont have the quater windows at all, but have seen some, dont look like it was done bye anyone but a out sourced builder for the company


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> In that condition, not a lot, but I'd love to have it. Those are just as "original" as Lecabs


Bwah, that's a stretch.

But hey your from Mississippi.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

AGUILAR3 said:


> you might want to take a look at the conversion a little closer. Maybe its just me but that back window section looks kind of WACK
> 
> 
> This one had an asking price of $7000 and it took a bit to sell. I imagine it sold for a hair less


I owned the one u posted the black cherry one and I like where mine was cut by the quarter glass way better than where this white one is cut


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Bwah, that's a stretch.
> 
> But hey your from Mississippi.


a le cab is just a coach built vert also isnt it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

but caddys are just better all around and or cut diffrent along with the rear seats and back side panels and should never ever be put on the level of a regal larry, but yo shit was nice


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> but caddys are just better all around and or cut diffrent along with the rear seats and back side panels and should never ever be put on the level of a regal larry, but yo shit was nice


80s regal 80s caddy they all the same with plastic and bullshit but there nice same shit to me


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah and my 80s vert caprice lol


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

this regal conv. looks akward.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

EBAY said:


> Bwah, that's a stretch.But hey your from Mississippi.


 Fuck you old bastard. I'm not from ms I just live here for the next few years with work. I'm gonna DDT you in Vegas. Ps lecabs are my favorite cars I was talking about how that guy was trying to dog the regal out


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

plague said:


> yeah and my 80s vert caprice lol


yup ain't no difference they just look different and a g body is smaller it's all the same


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

OGJordan said:


> Fuck you old bastard. I'm not from ms I just live here for the next few years with work. I'm gonna DDT you in Vegas. Ps lecabs are my favorite cars I was talking about how that guy was trying to dog the regal out


make sure to have someone vid and take pics of the 'rastlin'!


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I owned the one u posted the black cherry one and I like where mine was cut by the quarter glass way better than where this white one is cut


That's what I was thinking after I Googled for images. The few that I have seen have had the line cut closer to the door line and have had nicer rear window sections. This one is just award looking. It looks like they just followed the rear glass lines and hacked away.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

i got 5 on it


----------



## graham (Mar 18, 2002)

leo said:


> I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.
> 
> This cutlass has the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 371304



this is sick


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

if you can't buy a le cab, vert this or that cut the top off and ride it till the wheels fall off most fun you well ever have (just don't cut impalas unless you get vert stainless trim for the windshield they look funny)


----------



## IamGaryFromUtah (Oct 4, 2011)

x222222222222222222222222222


AGUILAR3 said:


> There is no such thing as an original Buick Regal convertible. Buick never made a Regal vert. Any G-body convertible would've been built at a post-production coach builder.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> *Fuck you old bastard*. I'm not from ms I just live here for the next few years with work. *I'm gonna DDT you in Vegas*. Ps lecabs are my favorite cars I was talking about how that guy was trying to dog the regal out



:roflmao:

Not very USO of you. 

PS: I can give a fuck.


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> a le cab is just a coach built vert also isnt it


Really? Keep convincing yourself that the regal and lecabs are the same.


----------



## klasick83 (Aug 6, 2008)

leo said:


> I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.
> 
> This cutlass has the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 371304


this cutty is bad assfuck all day long


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Buick Regal 

Steas Industries (1981–1983), Convertible Specialists Inc. (1982), National Coach Engineering (1981–1982), Classic Group of Companies (Tiara, 1981–1982), Coach Builders Ltd (1981–1982), Coach Conversions Inc. (1981), Con-Tec (1981–1982), Auto Sunroof Inc. (1983)*


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

my homie would say about fake shit if i can touch it is real, don't care who or how there made there real nice


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

leo said:


> I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.
> 
> This cutlass has the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 371304


they only look right with rear windows :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Really? Keep convincing yourself that the regal and lecabs are the same.


no convincing needed they the same bullshit


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

He needs to go ahead and build it :yes:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> no convincing needed they the same bullshit


Bwahhh. Other than the 30-40 thousand dollar price difference.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:around:


----------



## joeycutlass (Mar 14, 2010)

EBAY said:


> Bwahhh. Other than the 30-40 thousand dollar price difference.


when your talking money the market is stupid a hardtop 69 camero, or a charger, mustang built like dog shit can fetch those numbers, ive stripped regals and caddys there both gm cheap


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

EBAY said:


> Bwahhh. Other than the 30-40 thousand dollar price difference.


thats because one dummy put it up on a pedistal and paid that much for one and everybody thought theres was worth that, price does not matter in this subject I'm saying car for car there the same bullshit


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

MOSTHATED CC said:


> thats because one dummy put it up on a pedistal and paid that much for one and everybody thought theres was worth that, price does not matter in this subject I'm saying car for car there the same bullshit


LOL.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

you guys are crazy, but did the guy keep it or sale it


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

still has it... says $3000, thanks for ya'lls help!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Mines better then yours,

na ah, 

ya ha,


----------



## Kid_Buick (Nov 11, 2009)

Cali Way said:


> went n got pics today, body and underneath solid.. is what it is, so...


Thanks you saved me a trip. I was about to go look at this one.


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Looks kinda like mine


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

Put it up on ebay.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

still for sale?


----------



## Bones 87 (Dec 30, 2011)

real talk tell your homie to keep it and built it!!! fuck what people say if its fake or real its a regal and has a rag top thats thats!!!:rimshot:


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

call it what u want........its was a special order car....its was done by caoch convertion.......the dealer.sent.it to get it done.....I got all the paper work to prove it............


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

find me one skanless!


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Ragel


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I WANT IT


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

There is a brown one here in Fresno Chillin in a garage ill stop and see if they want to get rid of it.


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:yes:


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

leo said:


> I do not believe it to be a coach built rag, because it does not have the quarter glass windows.
> 
> This cutlass has the quarter glass
> 
> View attachment 371304


 this is not a real rag dun by tj from royals in vegas..


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

DELETE THREAD PLEASE

DELETE THREAD PLEASE

DELETE THREAD PLEASE


----------



## Ridingonwheels (May 13, 2020)

Still available?


----------

